# How Long For New Birds To Return To Loft?



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

I have gotten new birds here and there to add to my flock over the past year. I was wondering if anyone can tell me if the birds will ever be able to venture outside the loft and return back? If so, how long do you think it will take for them to be able to do so? 

I have heard from some people that it helps if they are nesting and have a mate. I only have 2 mated pairs, most of the others I am unsure of the sex.

Any advice would be awesome. I would LOVE to let my birds be able to go out and venture around my backyard.


----------



## sdymacz (Aug 30, 2010)

What did you get


----------



## carrera mike (Nov 15, 2014)

New birds... Old birds, or real young ones that never been flown by previous owner?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If you got homers and they have been flown you better keep them in, if they are some other breed give them a few weeks and they will be ok.
Dave


----------



## pigeon george (Aug 7, 2003)

I recently had a homer I got two years old in loft for eight months, it's mate of six months recently passed they have two three week old chicks. Ever since I removed the dead hen he has tried to get out of the coop, before that with door open he just peered out, three days ago I opened door and he bolted, didn't even circle the house did a bee line west ( which is direction he used to live ) the next day he was on neighbors roof came into yard while feeding flock and walked into shed, coop is in shed, so one never knows.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What breed are they? Have they been trained to trap back in if needed?


----------



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

Sorry I didn't see everyone's replies until now. Thanks for the advice!

I have a homer (who I speculate was a lost wedding dove), a German owl, two short-faced English Tumblers, a German beauty, an American fantail, a roller (who was flown in a nearby town, lost and I adopted him from the local animal shelter), a giant runt, a mookie, and an Italian Owl. Quite a mixed bunch.

There are only 3 couples in the bunch, the rest are males. So I thought if I built them really nice nest boxes and got them mates then they would stick around if I let them fly free but supervised. 

I am going to build them an aviary regardless.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Many of those birds don't fly well or have a good homing sense. Hawks would probably get them. I would jut give them a loft with an aviary to get out into the sunshine and fresh air.


----------



## smllbonessmllbodies (Jan 24, 2015)

That makes sense. I never thought they would really fly far. I just wanted them to stretch their wings more than they already do. They're coop is actually designed so that it almost doubles as an aviary, which is nice. They do get sun and air as the front part is all wire mesh. 

Once they have aviary they will have more things to perch on. 

Thanks for the advice!  

It's nice to talk to fellow pigeon lovers.


----------



## Pigeon King 1308 (Apr 23, 2016)

I seen that they will come back to loft during feeding time like if you feed them 12 :00 pm and they are gone 6 : 00 am the will not come back before 12 : 00 pm because bird always love to be in outside large area make a proper feeding time they will come back of make some noise will whistling during they are eating and stop when eated do this for all time they will get know that when you make sound like whistling or any sound they will get food for this make they little hungry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

smllbonessmllbodies said:


> That makes sense. I never thought they would really fly far. I just wanted them to stretch their wings more than they already do. They're coop is actually designed so that it almost doubles as an aviary, which is nice. They do get sun and air as the front part is all wire mesh.
> 
> Once they have aviary they will have more things to perch on.
> 
> ...


If a hawk were to come after them, then they would just scatter and fly far. Some of those birds would get lost and not make it back. 
You said you have that bird that did get lost from where he was being flown. Happens all the time.


----------



## Roger Siemens (Nov 12, 2011)

my homers born here stay here the ones i have let out that were not born here normally end up at my friends place who has given me many birds over the years, even some that were born here find there way to his place now and then. i mnot sure why ? i ve had rollers stay after a few weeks once they are eggs, i ve bin told you can retrain homers i have seen it done but i have not had much luck my self.


----------

